# Help! Suche Software zum live mixen



## Ernieman (11. August 2003)

Hallo an Alle!

Ich bin da auf der Suche nach ein Bisschen Hilfe.

Und zwar möchte ich gern live mp3's mixen und dabei einige samples dazwischen spielen. 
Dafür such ich erstmal ne gute Software. 

Allerdings such ich auch ne Lösung, dass ich mit reason was parallel einspielen kann.
Gleichzeitig wäre es super mit nem Micro, dass an eine Software hängt was zu sagen.

Ist das überhaupt möglich???

Wenn ich genügend Geld hätte, dann würd ich mir ja nen Mischpult und ein paar Rechner zulegen, 
aber im Moment hoff ich, dass ich das auch über Software machen kann.


Problem 2: Wie krieg ich das hin, dass ich mit Kopfhörern was anderes höre, als mit dem Lineout?
Gibt es die Möglichkeit mit zwei Soundkarten zu arbeiten, oder gibts ne andere Lösung?


Zusammenfassung: Ich möchte gern realtime mixen wie ein Großer, aber nur mit Software.

Kjell


----------



## Whizzly (14. August 2003)

hi du,
also solche anfragen gibts mehrere, suchfunktion!
aber will ja nich so sein 
also bpm studio, is als anhaltspunkt nich schlecht, kannste mit zwei soundkarten arbeiten, sprich du kannst unabhängig die quellen abhören, sonst eigentlich auch jeder komfort gegeben, den ein deejot braucht.

das mit reason is schon komplizierter..., ne dritte soundkarte evtl?!
weil die ersten beiden sind ja praktisch von bpm studio belegt, theoretisch müsste das klappen, hab aber keine praktische erfahrung, hab mehrere rechner hehe...
aber n mischpult mit drei kanälen brauchste mindestens noch, die zwei bpm studio karten können in der software gefadet werden, aber die "reason-karte" muss dann extern dazugemischt werden, aber wie gesagt, keine praktische erfahrung 
schönen tag noch
whizzly


----------



## Tim C. (17. August 2003)

Also neben BPM-Studio könntest du noch Atomix MP3 oder Produkte aus der Traktor DJ Reihe verwenden. Dabei sind die Traktor programme allerdings alle nicht ganz billig. Direktes Hang-in für Reason wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie das gehen sollte. Wenn man nur Software von Propellerheads verwendet, dann gibt es schonmal Live-Input Plugins aber so ? Keine Ahnung eventuell gibts sowas aber für die Traktor Programme da diese doch recht professionell sind.

http://www.native-instruments.com <- da gibt es nähere Informationen zu den Traktor Produkten.

PS: Whizzly, könntest auch du bitte in Zukunft auf eine saubere Groß/Kleinschreibung im Sinne der Netiquette, Punkt 12 achten ?


----------



## daleIlowmo (20. August 2003)

also für live finde ich "REMIX von Steinberg" recht gut.. da sind rund 5000 samples dabei... in jeder richtung , abgesehen davon hatte ich noch nice ein schnelleres tool in der hand , da kannst du dich echt mit deinem 3 jahre alten laptop hinstellen und einen auf DJ machen...


----------



## G-Mein (27. August 2003)

Also ich mixe selber mit PC Auch noch nebenbei und da hab ich shcon mehreres ausprobiert.

zum einen gibt es da Native Instruments Traktor, mag ich aber nicht sonderlich, weil es nocht so sehr.

Was ich dir empfehlen würde ist Atomix MP3 oder der Nachfolger Virtual DJ

http://www.atomixmp3.com
http://www.virtualdj.com

hf beim Mixen *G*


----------



## Tim C. (27. August 2003)

> Native Instruments Traktor, mag ich aber nicht sonderlich, weil es nocht so sehr.


Kann mir den Satz mal wer erklären ? Ich steig da nicht durch.


----------



## G-Mein (27. August 2003)

...benutzerfreundlich ist  *g*

hab ich noch vergessen


----------



## Waltropicc (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

also ich bin da auch für AtomixMP3. Benutze dieses Programm nunmehr 3 Jahre.
Übung macht wie immer den Meister wie sich herausstellt.

Habe da aber mal eine Frage in die Runde!
Ich nutze mit Begeisterung dieses Programm und suche da gerne schonmal jemanden der sich die Mixes anhört oder aber auch Connections zu Discotheken hat, falls es auch welche auf diesem Planeten gibt, die nicht nur Turntable-DJ´s suchen!;-)

Ist gar nicht so einfach da welche ausfindig zu machen.
Aber für jeden Tip bin ich dankbar.
In Frankreich z.B. gibt es nen Virtual DJ Contest. Leider zu weit weg;-)

Könnt mir auch ruhig eine email senden.

Gruß in die Runde!

Waltropicc


----------

